# Problemas en compilar Firefox 8.0

## Luciernaga

Veamos con lo que me estoy topando:

Por cuestiones que no vienen al caso he instalado una nueva Gentoo en mi máquina Phenom (M3A32-MVP Deluxe) con una CPU Phenom 9850 Quad-Core 2.5GHz y, aparentemente, todo funciona como debería, pero ... al compilar Firefox 8.0 se rompe.

Lo que he hecho hasta ahora:

Arranque de la máquina con la última minimal desde CDROM, correcto.

Creado una /boot de 200MB con ext4, sin problemas.

Creado una SWAP de 4GB, sin problemas.

Creado una raíz / de 32GB con ext4, sin problemas

Instalado la primera fase, Grub y reinicio sin problemas.

Instalado las Xs y Gentoo correctamente, de modo que estoy editando este mensaje con el sistema ejecutado y enviándolo con el navegador Epiphany al foro ...

La configuración:

/etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="mmx sse sse2 -qt3 -qt4 -kde gtk gtk+ gnome dvd cdr alsa nls svg X python sqlite unicode branding xulrunner bindist"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync3.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1 snd-hda-intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

http://pastebin.com/tHuUWw7V

El problema:

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/firefox-8.0, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/firefox-8.0/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package www-client/firefox-8.0:

* We've already been run in this tree; you should

* avoid this if possible (perhaps by filing a bug)

* ERROR: www-client/firefox-8.0 failed (compile fase):

* emake failed

*

* Call stack:

*    ebuild.sh, line 56: Called src_compile

*   environment, line 6522: Called die

* The specific snippet of code:

*   CC="$(tc-getCC)" CXX="$(tc-getCXX)" LD="$(tc-getLD)" MOZ_MAKE_FLAGS="${MAKEOPTS}" emake -f client.mk || die "emake failed";

*

* If you need support, bla ... bla ... bla ...

La primera vez que se rompió la compilación fue porque no tenía puesto el USE-flag 'bindist', lo puse y se volvió a romper, pensando que quizá fuese porque tenía puesto MAKEOPTS="-j5" en el /etc/make.conf lo cambie por '-j2' y se volvió a romper, de nuevo lo puse en '-j5' y ejecuté emerge --sync && emerge -uDNav world y se recompilaron varias aplicaciones, ejecute revdep-rebuild y acabo estando todo en orden, volví a ejecutar emerge firefox y el fallo es el que comento, posteo el build.log en Pastebin ...

Las primeras cien líneas: http://pastebin.com/jCSYm6DQ

Las siguientes de la segunda fase: http://pastebin.com/jnbi398X

Las intermedias desde 6500 hasta 7002: http://pastebin.com/7gzAKtyK

Y el tramo final del archivo: http://pastebin.com/DX6bR6e6

El archivo consta de más de 8 gigas de volumen y Pastebin no me lo carga completo, por eso lo he tenido que fraccionar, y ahí tengo una duda que es la siguiente: el error proporciona unas líneas (56 y 6522) donde parece ser el origen del problema y desconozco si la numeración de esas líneas se refieren a líneas de compilación (o de código) y se (o no) corresponden con las líneas de texto del editor (26.369) ...

Pregunto: ¿Podría ser problema por falta de espacio de disco?

Nunca había topado con algo semejante y estoy desorientado ...

Muchas gracias por cualquiera de vuestras respuestas.  :Smile: 

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Y el tramo final del archivo: http://pastebin.com/DX6bR6e6 

 

En ese archivo bajo el epigrafe 964 te borra un archivo -->rm -f libxul.so

No pasaria nada ya que suelen hacerse ese tipo de cosas una vez que un objeto se hace inutil se elimina, pero en la linea 968 dice algo asi como libxul.so error 1.

Nada mas puedo indicarte de momento, a ver si alguien que esté metido en harina nos dice algo.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> FEATURES="ccache"

 

proba con

FEATURES="-ccache" emerge firefox

----------

## Luciernaga

WWOOWWWWWWWWW ..... qué pasada ...

[IMG]http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/7526/pantallazovj.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Gracias, muchas gracias pelelademadera por tu propuesta ...  :Wink: 

Me explico:

Después de mi primer mensaje, instalé GIMP, LibreOffice, Acroread, AdobeFlash, Nspluginwrapper, etc. ... todo correcto y actualizado, solo me faltaba el Firefox, bueno, la máquina funcionaba correctamente con todo y configurada como "enrutador" de la red local y ...

Lanzo el comando FEATURES="-ccache" emerge firefox ....... compila ...... expectante ....... jo, qué nervios mirando la pantalla ... que digo ¿mirando? ..... si no se veía nada en el Terminal ..... pasaban las líneas de texto y código como una exhalación ..... por fín se detiene ..... y veo el indicador de comandos ....

BIIIIIIIIIINNGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO .....  :Wink: 

Lo más sorprendente es el título que le dan ahora a Firefox por AURORA y el cambio de look y del nombre e icono del escritorio por Tumucumaque y globo terráqueo, respectivamente ...

Navega como un demonio ahora ..... finalmente estoy feliz por haberlo conseguido  :Wink: 

Saludetes  :Wink: 

PostData:

El gráfico tiene una resolución de 2560x1024 pixels con motivo de los dos monitores y dos tarjetas Nvidia 6600GT incorporadas, ver el enlace de /etc/X11/xorg.conf ....

----------

## pelelademadera

yo deje de usar ccache por ese motivo... rompe muchas compilaciones, y por otra parte, con procesadores medianamente modernos y potentes, las diferencias son pocas ya que tarda mas en descomprimir y chequear, que en compilar en si.

saludos

----------

